# Gästepass gesucht



## DiztheWiz (17. Mai 2012)

Ich erwarte hier zwar nicht all zu viel, da hier alle paar Minuten ein neues Thema auf gemacht wird.
Aber ich würde michs ehr über einen Gästepass freuen, dass ich Diablo mal antesten kann.
Es soll ja ein sehr gutes Spiel sein, habe aber noch nie ein Diablo Teil gespielt und weiß auch nicht ob es auf meinem Laptop läuft.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die Aufmerksamkeit und den Gästepass den ich eventuell bekomme.


----------

